# got a question.



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

Is there a certain standard flouresnt light that gives off brighter then standard cool white lights? Is there a better light output with t8's or t6's? I currently have 6 40 watt standard cool white t12's, I would like to increse the brightness of the tank, can this be done without going to pc or vho?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*T12 vs T8*

Since T12 bulbs are 50% bigger than T8 bulbs, they will block more reflected light. If you have good reflectors, the t8 bulbs will give you more light, even though their wattage is smaller. Of course the ultimate would be AH Supply reflectors and their pc bulbs (in my opinion, even though I use T8's) Another advantage is that electronic ballasts are readily available for T8, but I found in my research that they are not recommended for all T12 bulbs.


----------

